# Too good to pass up?



## ares5679 (Jan 21, 2009)

At a local shop I found a brand new P239 that comes with the following:

P239 .40
3 mags
Double mag holder
Paddle Holster
Night sights

for $734 (+tax)

I do plan on using it for a CCW.
I've fired a good variety of guns before but never a sig. Nothing against them, they just were never available at the ranges.

What are your thoughts? I've heard a lot of positive things about sig so I would like to make this purchase very soon if this is a good deal.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

That's a good price for the entire package....especially if the P239 is brand new. A new SIG carries a lifetime warranty for the original owner.

Plus, you're helping out your local gun store make a sale. I'd do it.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Sigs are great and that's a good price....personally I don't like the 239, the grip is just a liiitttlleee short for my taste, but obviously that's a preference thing. Similarly I dislike the recoil of .40s and especially so in sammler frames such as the 239. But, be that as it may, good price, great manufacturer, if it feels right and .40s are fine by you, you won't be disappointed or let down. I have a P220 that I bought used, I've put thousands of rounds though it, never had a single problem, never a malfunction of any kind. :smt1099


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I own the 239 in 9mm. I can honestly say the most right on gun I've ever owned! I paid $789 for mine with 2 mags, no holsters.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I also recently bought a P239. I'd been eyeing it and hoping no one would grab it before I had the cash. Mine is chambered in 357sig. That's probably why it set in the case; most people want 40 or 9mm. Mine came with 2 mags and Tritium sights. The thing is awesome. Very fine shooter and in 357sig, it doesn't snap, it shoves more like a 45. Very comfortable in my hand. Good luck with yours. 

BTW: I bought 4 used mags from Top Gun Supply for $23.95 each. They were police issue and had never been used. They have new 40 mags for your P239 for 29.95.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I own a P239 in .40 S&W and it's one of the most accurate handguns I own. If you shoot .40 S&W regularly, you shouldn't have a problem with the recoil. for defense, I love the .40 S&W round.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you guys that carry the 239 find the metal frame gun heavy at all? As a P226 owner, I love the Sig action so the 239 strikes me as an ideal carry gun, except there is something to be said for poly-gun weight.. Is it a big deal to you? Just wondering.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I find the weight to be a non issue. More mass = less felt recoil. In fact, I don't even like aluminum frames. Both my Sig 220 and 226 are stainless.


----------

